# awkward moments at fedex/ups



## cairo11 (Jan 8, 2011)

Any stories of awkward moments/ or employees before shipping or recieving frogs at fedex/ ups?


----------



## Tony (Oct 13, 2008)

My local FedEx station has one woman who always seems to be on duty when I need to go there and she has a big chip on her shoulder over live shipments. She has refused my outgoing shipments, stating that FedEx does not accept shipments containing styrofoam (typical foam lined shipping box) and tried to keep me from picking up a shipment of frogs because she was unable to verify if the shipper had a live animal certification. My last two cricket shipments were marked with a delivery exception stating that they arrived too late to go out for delivery. I called and was told that I had to drive out to pick them up (45 mile round trip), then when I got there she told me they were out for delivery and I had to race home to beat the driver there. Now I drive to the next closest FedEx station when I need to, it is an extra 15 miles but I've never had an issue there.


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

The lady at the FedEx in El Paso here was really nice. She was really uhm, ok I'll just say it, HOT, too. And flirty. I had to do the old "play with the wedding band" trick. I didn't mention frogs or anything live as I have read some horror stories.

Tony. That sucks. She's probably within her right and doing her job as she see fit but I'd call and complain. Sounds like she's singled you out for harassment. I wouldn't stand for that. Let her boss know or at least THINK, that you have a choice in shippers and that you don't appreciate her harassment.

When I was working in the fish business, I would have to pick up shipments of fish late at night or super early in the morning. They have people picking up all kinds of perishables and other live stuff. I found a little "bribe" went a long way. I'd stop by Krispy Kreme/Duncan in the morning and bring the loading dock guys and the front desk clerks a dozen donuts and or kolaches. My fish boxes were always the first on the forklift and into my cargovan/truck. I will say tho, the people that work in Air Cargo, at least in Houston, seem to be some of the wierdest throwbacks you'll ever meet. Very interesting and strange. Some of the conversations I've had while waiting for fish to come off a plane. WOW.


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

Back when UPS didn't really have live shipment rules set in stone, and was more of an "ask me no questions and I will tell you no lies" situation, I was breeding snakes. I'd been told at the time by a UPS employee that things would just go much easier If I didn't tell them what I was shipping...so that was the way I conducted business at the time. 

I shipped out a HUGE active Russian Rat Snake I had raised to adulthood. It may have been the largest snake I ever shipped. It was in a large box and very well packed. I put the box on the counter/scale and just as I told the woman that it was stemware, the box shifted violently to the left.

I threw my forearm over the box and we both pretended we hadn't seen that.

BTW the snake reached it's destination on time and safe.


----------



## Allyn Loring (Sep 30, 2008)

I feel I have to expand this to include USPS also!My very first ship out didn't raise any eyebrows ,however the second shipment did!That second shipment it was like, WHAT are you doing, WHATS in that box! WHO let this through the first time!WAIT a minute!SHOW me whats in there!I have to check with the legal department!I'm going to get my boss!I had to talk to the Postmaster attached to that P.O. !!All the while sweating that i was going to be screwed!................................Then wow I didn't know frogs like that even existed ,those are cool , so pretty ,how do I get some,how much do they cost, how do I contact you,what do you do with them,do you eat them?!!!!And I also get the curious person in line behind me..what are you shipping live?So I find myself carrying pictures with me to satisfy the curious!
I'm such a regular there they know me by name...................


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

So if you're sending frogs and they ask what you're sending? What do you tell them? NunYA? None of your business? Or do you just lie? Are you honest and hope for the best?


----------



## cairo11 (Jan 8, 2011)

Educational material!!! You want me to open it? Ok, but I have some very expensive temperature packs and once the box opens, they be set off..will you reinburst me???..then theyll back the f off...


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

As whenever these discussions come up, I hope people have been talking about hypothetical examples as lying as to the contents of a package that is being shipped is a violation of the Lacey Act, under the mismarking regulations.


----------



## Allyn Loring (Sep 30, 2008)

ALL my frog shipments have LIVE ANIMAL in black marker written on four of the six sides of the boxes I send !Honesty is a virtue I personally take pride in carrying with me............!Just to let everyone know!


----------



## cairo11 (Jan 8, 2011)

Honesty does pay off...as I always label my boxes with " live tropical frog" and arrows up...and everytime Ive had every shipment accepted up until they hired this girl that seems to be 50% all there.... Not once has she not busted out the blade trying to open every box and making calls and even questioning her own boss who in person proceeses my shipments. And by the all not there remark, I mean does she forger seeing me there the day before and the day before that, or is she just another one out to get me? Should I let her open my box everytime and risk damaging insulation and ship a dead frog?


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

Ok so questions of the laws come up. I've not yet ever shipped any animals out, only received them. We all know what we're supposed to do when we ship animals. I know if I ever begin selling animals I'm going to comply with federal laws.

What is the responsibility of the purchaser or person receiving the frogs? 

Do you request that your shipper properly label them? Do you assume that they are complying with the laws? If you arrive to pick up a shipment and find it in non compliance what do you do?

The only shippment of frogs I received, I didn't mention the contents of the box because I've heard of problems if you do so even if the proper protocals are followed. I didn't honestly even look at the box, I was too busy cutting it open to make sure my precious babies were alive. I just went and checked, I saved the box for future use, and believe that the proper regulations we followed.

Ed brings up a really good point. We should not only be careful what we discuss even when it is hypothetical, but more importantly, we should follow the law. All it takes is for one or two bad examples of people lying, shipping what they shouldn't, etc to create a real mess for everyone.

Doug


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

If it is all speculation then there isn't any issue right?


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

cairo11 said:


> Honesty does pay off...as I always label my boxes with " live tropical frog" and arrows up...and everytime Ive had every shipment accepted up until they hired this girl that seems to be 50% all there.... Not once has she not busted out the blade trying to open every box and making calls and even questioning her own boss who in person proceeses my shipments. And by the all not there remark, I mean does she forger seeing me there the day before and the day before that, or is she just another one out to get me? Should I let her open my box everytime and risk damaging insulation and ship a dead frog?


I call the corporate offices of my shipping provider every 3 or 4 months t make sure rules for shipping haven't changed. They never do. Employees do not have the authority to insist on opening your package (although they may refuse to ship the package). If I ever get a stubborn employee I reiterate the conversation I had with corporate, I give the name of the person I spoke with, I inform them that I've been given permission to ship my package as I'm complying with all the rules and if they want to reject my package for shipping they may call corporate, but they'll be receiving a VERY unfortunate discussion about they way I'm being treated if there are any further delays.... That's always settled it.


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

Ed said:


> If it is all speculation then there isn't any issue right?


Exactly right!


----------



## mavhammer45 (Apr 7, 2011)

Lol, all these are funny!


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

My Fed-ex shipments always are labeled as "live plants", and they always contain live plants.


----------



## cairo11 (Jan 8, 2011)

I like the donut idea stated on first page....might take it up!!! Especially when I have to deal with satan hereself at this fedex.......


----------



## oli (May 13, 2010)

On numerous occasions I've had UPS drivers pull up to my house (where I was waiting patiently for the prior to 10:30 am arrival) to see the dude walking up to my front door tossing the box in between his two hands while spinning and flipping the box like it was a basketball. And the whole time the animals were in the typical white box labeled FRAGILE. THIS SIDE UP (with arrows). PERISHABLE. AVOID EXTREME's with a picture of a thermometer. And even perhaps: LIVE HARMLESS FROGS. They just don't care. Luckily the animals were ok, but I let the guy know I wasn't happy with what he was doing to my frogs.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

this wasnt funny at the time, but hilarious to me now. one time i went to ship at fed ex a couple years ago, and it was a male basti inside. so the guy is setting everything up on the computer....when the basti starts calling. the guy stops...
"sir, whats in this box?"
"uhh"
"sir, is there an animal in this package?"
"ummm"
"keep in mind i can open the box and check, and refuse shipping if its an animal"
"uh...its a frog"
"we cant ship frogs"


the look on his face when it started calling was really funny...now


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

thedude said:


> this wasnt funny at the time, but hilarious to me now. one time i went to ship at fed ex a couple years ago, and it was a male basti inside. so the guy is setting everything up on the computer....when the basti starts calling. the guy stops...
> "sir, whats in this box?"
> "uhh"
> "sir, is there an animal in this package?"
> ...


LMAO! We need to develop a tiny little muzzle for the male frogs.


----------



## cairo11 (Jan 8, 2011)

Or a micro shock collar! Haha....jk jk jk!


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

I think being open and honest is important to avoid these kinds of issues. Maybe these workers have been burned by dishonesty enough to warrant their aggressive reaction, even when someone is shipping a live animal properly. It raises a question of legality up front when you don't disclose what is inside and then the frog 'calls' you out to the employee. 

By honesty, I mean fully disclosing what is inside, not just some of it, but all of it. Personally, I would label correctly and risk confiscation of the frogs than a Lacey Act violation which is far more expensive. 

I have never had trouble with any of my local FedEx folks at the main hub. They seem intrigued by the dart frogs and they go through processing with no problem. Granted, that is at the main FedEx shipping hub. I cannot get the smaller local FedEx offices to take the live frogs---the management there is too inept.

Unfortunately, pinheadedness does not prevent folks from getting hired on with these companies.


----------



## Frogzilla (Apr 4, 2011)

Well, after reading all of this, I have to admit that I'm more confused than before about what the most legal, safest, and affordable shipping method is to send our beloved frogs and tads. I called FedEx's toll free number, and they explained that FedEx does not allow the shipment of live animals. They further told me that I have been able to receive live frogs via FedEx only because they were shipped by authorized dealers. When I asked how to become authorized, they told me to go to ipata.com, where I found mostly information on ground shipping of pets, such as dogs. I have legally shipped coral via USPS many times, but I am concerned about shipping frogs via USPS, due to their policy being that you should _expect_ delivery the next day, but it _could_ end up being the day after. At this point, I believe I will try shipping with honesty at that FedEx location where I've picked up live frogs before and hope for the best. Unless, of course, I may learn of a better idea from one of your responding posts (fingers crossed*). Thank you for sharing your experiences and suggestions!!


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

Frogzilla said:


> Well, after reading all of this, I have to admit that I'm more confused than before about what the most legal, safest, and affordable shipping method is to send our beloved frogs and tads. I called FedEx's toll free number, and they explained that FedEx does not allow the shipment of live animals. They further told me that I have been able to receive live frogs via FedEx only because they were shipped by authorized dealers. When I asked how to become authorized, they told me to go to ipata.com, where I found mostly information on ground shipping of pets, such as dogs. I have legally shipped coral via USPS many times, but I am concerned about shipping frogs via USPS, due to their policy being that you should _expect_ delivery the next day, but it _could_ end up being the day after. At this point, I believe I will try shipping with honesty at that FedEx location where I've picked up live frogs before and hope for the best. Unless, of course, I may learn of a better idea from one of your responding posts (fingers crossed*). Thank you for sharing your experiences and suggestions!!


Shipyourreptiles.com is a board sponsor that is authorized to legally ship live animals via FedEx. They use their bulk discount to get the price lower than it would be if you were to ship through FedEx alone. Check their vendor feedback page or PM me if you would like any specific opinions.


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

I had done it many times before with no trouble, but I once shipped a box of fish at USPS and got a guy at the counter who absolutely would not believe that the fish would survive the trip. We had a argument about it but eventually he put the postage on my box.


----------

